# plc-open & B&R ACP10_mc



## da_kine (24 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch eine Vernünftige beschreibung dieser Library, wenn möglich auf deutsch?

Oder gibt es die etwa in der B&R Hilfe irgendwo und ich bin bloß blind?

MFG

Markus


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2006)

AS 2.5.x

Menü "Hilfe" --> Inhalt
B&R Software --> Automation Studio --> Bibliotheken --> Acp10_mc
oder
B&R Software --> Automation Studio --> NC Software --> ACP10 --> PLCopen Funktionsblöcke --> Acp10_mc


AS 2.4.0.x

Menü "Hilfe" --> Inhalt
B&R Software Welt --> Automation Studio --> Libraries --> Acp10_mc
oder
B&R Software Welt --> Automation Studio --> NC Software --> ACP10 --> PLCopen Funktionsblöcke --> Acp10_mc




mfg
Max


----------



## da_kine (28 Februar 2006)

Wie sieht das denn mit den Beispielen aus, die da genannt sind: "Basic" usw.? Ich finde die bei mir irgendwie net.

Unter NC_Software hab ich die ACP_10 gefunden, aber auch nur über umwege. Unter Bibliotheken find ich die überhaupt net. Leider fehlt auch die etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung & Beispiele, wie man sie von den anderen Bibliotheken gewohnt ist.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Maxl (28 Februar 2006)

Welche AS-Version und welche AS/VC/MC/NC-Upgrades hast Du installiert?


----------



## da_kine (28 Februar 2006)

Automation Studio V 2.5.1.9 und dann nur die Automation Studio Updates auf V2.5.1.16.

Die übrigen Updates die zum Download angeboten werden, habe ich nicht installiert, da ich dachte das wird mit diesem einen Updatepacket alles erschlagen. Oder liege ich da falsch?

MFG

Markus


----------

